
Show HN: Quickly find quality remote developers from Eastern Europe - simon_baz
I am a founder of Grenadehub.com, a platform that helps you find remote developers from Poland and Ukraine. Those are one of the best European engineers with great English.<p>My platform started a few months ago and we are helping companies find devs in a few days. If you are looking for a developer, please check our service and we will help you find a developer! 
I am also looking for a feedback since our service is a new venture. What do you think?<p>If you have any questions, let me know! 
email: z.wantula@grenadehub.com
======
proszkinasenne2
How big is your database of developers/agencies today? How many successful
hire leads have you generated?

The idea is great and I myself have seen too many people in DACH regions
overpaying for local developers because they don’t have trust to “unreliable
remote eastern European freelancers”.

It would be awesome if you provide some case studies on how you helped some
big names (apart from saying that Google trusts your guys).

~~~
simon_baz
Hi, thank you for the questions and nice words!

We have a database of over 1000 Software Houses. On average, one Software
House employs about 35 programmers and they are ready to be outsourced to our
clients.

From our conversations with them, it appears that on the "bench" (programmers
without a project) is from 5, up to 20% of programmers. Which gives us the 1
to 7 thousand programmers who can be available to our clients at any given
moment.

When it comes to statistics, as I wrote, we are quite young. Nevertheless, we
have served 32 inquiries in the last month and we are getting 5-10 new
inquiries per week. On average, we had about 5 candidates per query.

The record holder, the query for node.js dev, within 15 days collected 40
offers.

Here is the link for this query):

\-
[https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/8efd94a...](https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/8efd94a7a19d436f88dba6a66f83be00/)

Those were candidates with over 90% scoring, that we found for this inquiry
(not interested info means that client picked a different candidate:

1)
[https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb...](https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb60d6a45c2ba61a7704ef00bd5/offer/dab4fd2a86754fda83f5243f984ee6b2)

2)
[https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb...](https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb60d6a45c2ba61a7704ef00bd5/offer/1e0d7a88d6d149a98c0644ec763fa68a)

3)
[https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb...](https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb60d6a45c2ba61a7704ef00bd5/offer/268be2da725640b2bbeebdaeec26278f)

4)
[https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb...](https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb60d6a45c2ba61a7704ef00bd5/offer/14f7cb47612d4992b39e99b85544ba1b)

5)
[https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb...](https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb60d6a45c2ba61a7704ef00bd5/offer/a7cf3c39639b4ccd911053bf32474e9a)

6)
[https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb...](https://portal.grenadehub.com/portal/#/projectSurvey/ef7a2cb60d6a45c2ba61a7704ef00bd5/offer/e767dd4bc00045b683595459d3eb2b14)

------
lioeters
Here's a clickable link:
[https://www.grenadehub.com/](https://www.grenadehub.com/)

The site design looks great, friendly. Hello from Czechia. :)

~~~
simon_baz
Thank you for the clickable link and nice words! Greetings from Poland! :)

------
Max_Mustermann
Small typo: > _if your company is growing quickly and you need to meet it’s
pace_

its pace _

~~~
simon_baz
Thank you! We will correct it.

